# Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?



## Der_Glücklose (11. August 2005)

Hallo  #h 

meine Tochter möchte mit mir mal einen Versuch auf Forelle starten. Kennt jemand einen See wo nicht nach Ruten sondern nach gefangenen Kilos kassiert wird in oder um Hamburg ?

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## dorschhai (11. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Also bei mir in Sachsen gibt fast nur Seen wo nach Kilo berechnet wird. In der Rute & Rolle war letztends ein Special drin wo alle Forellenseen in Dtl. aufgelistet waren.#6 Schonmal gegoooooogelt?|rolleyes


----------



## Tyron (11. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Moin

Würd an deiner Stelle auch mal googeln...
Hier in Schleswig-Holstein ist mir jetzt ohne großes Nachdenken kein See bekannt, in dem nach Kilos bezahlt wird...
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht soo häufig am Forellensee und wenn immer nur an 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Teichen!
Rund um HH kann ich dir daher leider auch nichts genaueres sagen, sorry.
Der See in Quickborn, an dem allerdings nach Ruten bezahlt wird, ist ganz nett, aber anscheinend nicht das, wonach du suchst...


----------



## tuscha108 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Ich würde mal bei Breedenmoor bei Quickborn nachfragen der macht das bestimmt.


Der hat da soeinige Becken wo man drin Angeln kann und auch Kilo weiße bezahlen kann.

Die Wegbeschreibung findest du auch hier im Board.

Außerdem setzt der momentan auch richtig große rein bis 7 KG.

MFG Tuscha108


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (11. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Hallo, 
ich bin zwar aus NRW, aber ich habe hier noch nie gehört das nach Kilo bezahlt wird. Hier wird immer nach Ruten bezahlt. Aber man sollte sich auch informieren, was so das Kilo Forelle kostet und das mal vergleicht.


----------



## Trader1667 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

In Garßen bei Celle gibt es zwei Teiche wo man nach Kilo bezahlen kann. Der eine Teich ist mit Refos besetzt der andere mit Lachsforellen.


----------



## Gerlau (12. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Schau mal hier: www.forellenhof-seevetal.de

Gruß Gerlau


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

@ Trader1667

dank dir für den Tip :m aber 120 km sind mir dann doch zu weit.

@ all 

dank euch  :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

@ Gerlau

guter Tip  #6 

Kg 6,70 € ist zwar recht teuer aber trotzdem werd ich da mit ihr mal hinfahren.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Hi Glückloser... Ich weiss ja nicht, wie weit Landesbergen (bei Nienburg/Weser) von Dir weg ist, aber das ist meines Wissens nach ebenfalls ein See, bei dem nicht nur auf den Fischereischein geachtet, sondern auch nach Kilo abgerechnet wird.
Zuletzt (mein letzter Besuch in solch einer Institution ) war zwar im April 03 (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=14095) aber später (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47508) schien es noch so zu sein...


----------



## René F (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Ja, in Landesbergen isses noch so.
Und südlich von Oldenburg ist auch einer, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, wie man dort hinkommt. Werde aber nachfragen.
Im letzteren habe ich neulich das erste Mal meine Fliegenrute getestet. Erfolg: 12 Forellen in 2 Stunden...
In Landesbergen sind die Fänge momentan recht bescheiden (Gestriger Bericht des Besitzers).


----------



## Drillmaschine (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Hallo,

der See in 24808 Jevenstedt, Mittelholstein, ist auch ein kilo-See. 

Das Kilo kostet sechs Euro. Da der See aber sehr voll ist, kann es sein, dass du in 15 Minuten schon 4-5 Fische hast. Größe regelmäßig bis 2,5 kg :k . 

Eine Rute reicht völlig. Nehme dann meistens ne Spinnrute.

Wie die Fanglage im Moment ist kann ich nicht sagen. |kopfkrat 

Drillmaschine


----------



## AndreL (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

@Drillmaschiene, 
was kostet denn das Kilo in Jevenstedt und wo ist der See dort?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Hallo  #h 

Klasse das es hier immer neue Tips gibt  #6 

@ Franky und Rene F 
das ist mir dann doch ein bißchen weit aber trotzdem  :m 

@ AndreL

wo der See genau ist weiß ich auch nicht aber was das Kilo kostet


			
				Drillmaschine schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kilo kostet sechs Euro.


  

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## AndreL (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Ups, hab ich echt überlesen...........


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

diese weiher oder seen halte ich für schwachsinn und abzocke, die forellen und sonstige fische werd dort einfach nicht oder kaum gefüttert und dem entsprechend beissen die auch!
so einen hatten wir mal hier in der nähe der jetzt zum glück zu ist, dort hat man auf einen blanken haken gefangen, en freund hat in 5 minuten 6 forellen dort gefangen...ein anderer wollte nur testen ob die pose richtig augebleidt ist und hat eine gefangen...ob das überall so ist weiss ich nicht, aber das war kein angeln...


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> diese weiher oder seen halte ich für schwachsinn und abzocke, die forellen und sonstige fische werd dort einfach nicht oder kaum gefüttert und dem entsprechend beissen die auch!
> so einen hatten wir mal hier in der nähe der jetzt zum glück zu ist, dort hat man auf einen blanken haken gefangen, en freund hat in 5 minuten 6 forellen dort gefangen...ein anderer wollte nur testen ob die pose richtig augebleidt ist und hat eine gefangen...ob das überall so ist weiss ich nicht, aber das war kein angeln...



@ Adrian 
danke für deine Meinung und diesen wertvollen Tip  |supergri 
Ne im Ernst genau so soll es sein am besten ohne Pause Bisse. Wie du sicherlich gelesen hast möchte ich dort mit meiner Tochter hin und für Kinder ist angeln nunmal langweilig wenn nichts beißt   . Und das mit dem Preis  #c gibt auch Seen wo du 20 € bezahlst und wenig bis gar nicht besetzt wird da kommt dann ein ganz anderer Kilo Preis raus wenn du überhaupt was fängst.

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

achso hatte das mit der tocher nicht gesehn!! mein fehler!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Ich würd sie ja eher mit zum stippen oder Barschangeln nehmen ,da beißts häufig auch ohne pause , Oder Aalangeln mit Grillen am Lagerfeuer ... Dürfte auch nicht Langweilig werden und du nimmst deine Tochter mit in die Natur und nicht an nen sterilen Forellenpuff wo der Fisch wie im Supermarkt gekauft wird ...


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

@ all
will nicht dass das hier zur Diskussion Forellenpuff oder nicht wird, habe mir das schon überlegt mit dem Forellensee  |kopfkrat 

Dank euch  :m 

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

@Kochtoppangler 

ich glaub wenn seine tocher en aal sieht bekommt sie bestimmt angst, ich glaub sie wir auch nicht so lange auf bleiben wollen???


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Hmm stimmt auch wieder  |rotwerden
Wollte hier auch keine große Diskussion lostreten  #q  nur ein paar Alternativen Vorschlagen...
Wünsch euch denn noch viel erfolg am Forellensee |wavey:  (wenn ihr denn einen findet)
und hoffe mal das deine Tochter nicht zusehr ins Jagdfieber kommt denn das könnte teuer werden #:


----------



## noose (14. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

@ Glückloser

Es wäre leichter dir nen Rat zu geben wenn man ungefähr weiss aus welcher Ecke du bist.#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

Er hat doch gleich am Anfang geschrieben das er nen See in oder um Hamburg sucht .


----------



## noose (14. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

#6stimmt man sollte immer bis zum schluss lesen.


----------



## HäuptlingAuwa (23. November 2008)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> In Garßen bei Celle gibt es zwei Teiche wo man nach Kilo bezahlen kann. Der eine Teich ist mit Refos besetzt der andere mit Lachsforellen.




hi, kannst du eine genaue adresse angeben ?


----------



## Bastihahn (23. November 2008)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

http://www.angelparadies-leier.de/   @auwa


----------



## HäuptlingAuwa (23. November 2008)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

danke für die antwort, aber leider nehmen die wohl auch festpreise


----------



## Musi1978 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellensee wo nach Kilo berechnet wird?*

...weiß jemand, ob die Seen bei Leier noch zugefroren sind, oder ob Fischen möglich ist ?

Danke und Grüße


----------

